# Cooling off on a hot day



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

So Dosia decided to steal all the water when I was trying to water my plants lol.


























































then I gave up and handed the hose over lol


















































*Thanks for looking​*


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Bernie is not a fan of hose water lol great job with him he looks like a very cofident dog  love the action shots with the little boy!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL! Crazy boy! He is loving it!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Dosia is so handsome!And the pics with your son playing with him are super cute.
I wish mine would play with the hose.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks guys. Dosia is a freak about water. He loves it from where ever it comes from. He likes to try and bite the sprinklers too it's funny


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

those are great pics, wish my girls liked the hose lol . Your son is adorable.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

that happens everytime we try and water the backyard..

what kinda plants are those in the background on the last pic???


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cEElint said:


> what kinda plants are those in the background on the last pic???


LMAO they tomatoes DUhhhh LOL


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> LMAO they tomatoes DUhhhh LOL


HAHAHA lmao HEYYY you never know!!?? Northern California and all just saw a great history of the area on the history channel and its the best area of all things good to grow 

great shots! Love the pictures  so cute!!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i need pictures of the other good plants


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

thats cali's favorite thing  great pics


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I am lovin the tomato plants in the back ground and Dosia reminds me of my crew and the water hose, gawd he looks so much like POoh Bear, love these pics Krystal


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> those are great pics, wish my girls liked the hose lol . Your son is adorable.


Thanks Angel 


cEElint said:


> that happens everytime we try and water the backyard..
> 
> what kinda plants are those in the background on the last pic???


 the good kind :woof:


angelbaby said:


> LMAO they tomatoes DUhhhh LOL


LOLL smile and wave boys just smile and wave 


ames said:


> HAHAHA lmao HEYYY you never know!!?? Northern California and all just saw a great history of the area on the history channel and its the best area of all things good to grow
> 
> great shots! Love the pictures  so cute!!


Thanks  We do grow the best stuff out here 


Nizmo said:


> i need pictures of the other good plants


Those are them  they're just babies right now.


circlemkennels said:


> thats cali's favorite thing  great pics


Awww Cali's cute we love her 


apbtmom76 said:


> I am lovin the tomato plants in the back ground and Dosia reminds me of my crew and the water hose, gawd he looks so much like POoh Bear, love these pics Krystal


Lol I swear Pooh bear and Dosia were twins separated at birth.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Haha I love it, very cute!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Fun times! Dosia looks great playing in the water. Thanks for sharing nothing better than a cool wash down on a hot summer day!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Are these from today? We are having freakin Thunder Storms here lmao! 

He looks like hes having a good time. He'll pee on the plants later and recycle that water for you lmao!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL @ recycling  They were from yesterday, we're having the thunderstorms too  It's been raining all day.


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Great, fun pictures - Dosia handsome as usual!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks so much for the love you guys  These to are so hard to separate I swear lol


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

kg420 said:


> the good kind :woof:


i know.. lol.. i have friends who... wait.. nevermind.. lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Loll nothing.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha I think so too Krystal, I love seing pics of the D-man. I hope he and Odie get along when I come visit  I am thinking of driving I HATE flying, hmm wonder how long that will take me, lmaooo


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Hmmm I'm not sure. I should ask my cousin how long it took them to dive out here from Austin. D loves puppies. I think it's cause he get's to act like a baby when he gets to play with little ones. He loved my sisters JRT, they were so cute together 
I bet Megan would come with you if you drove


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ahhh now there's a thought, her and Zachary and Odie and I all in a car, fun times, Megan makes great road trip cd's too  Hmmmm now ya got me thinking and it's right before she starts school too. I will give her a call and see what she thinks. Wonder how my "friend" would take that, lmaoo. hahaha


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Just tell him you need some "girl time" and it's much over due  He should understand right? Or rent a van and all you come  We could have Sarah and Trevor come down, Doug and Lori can come up with Earl, Clint, shoot we can have a whole West Coast GP party


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha girl his truck is big enough for all of us trust me, and Odie can ride in a crate in the back cause he would never let his dog, Bare, ride like that, but Odie will be small so it could still work  OMG the diesel that thing is gonna take, hahahah, and yeah girl time is always good, and hella yeah on the west coast GP party, dang that would be awesome  Ink anyone ??  We would keep ya busy Krystal


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That would be sweet Big tattoo party  If you come at the end of August early September you guys can come watch Dosia jump at the dog sports expo :woof:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hmmm will be after my b-day and Goo has to start school on the 22nd, so we would have to see about that, let me start working on things and I'll let ya know for sure, but I am coming to see you  Might be the first tat my "friend" gets, he is a virgin


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Sweet!! Fresh meat!  I'll be gentle


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

That sounds really awesome guys, thanks for thinking of me. But there isn't anyway I'd be able to make it. I couldn't go without Andrew, me and him have been wanting to go to Cali since we got together. He has family there. And there isn't anyway he could get off work. He's still waiting to get hired on perm at his job. But next year after tax time we are hoping that we can make a trip out there to visit his sister. So I will def be hitting up all the Cali people. Maybe steal Tye on the way. lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awesome!!! I can't wait to see you girls


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah at stealing me, I would love to and ya know it, two years in a row, awesomeness.  And Krystal, he can handle it, just wanna be with him for his first tat


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Looks like your boys had great fun. I'm just loving Dosia's eyes.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Dosia is such a cutie and a water dog!!


----------

